# News - The Witcher 2: Stellt eure Fragen an die Entwickler und gewinnt eine signierte Collector's Edition



## SimonFistrich (13. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher 2: Stellt eure Fragen an die Entwickler und gewinnt eine signierte Collector's Edition* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Witcher 2: Stellt eure Fragen an die Entwickler und gewinnt eine signierte Collector's Edition


----------



## FlipSt4r (13. Mai 2011)

Es ist zwar keine frage direkt zu The Witcher 2, aber eine an die Entwickler.
Welche anderen Rollenspiele spielt ihr und haben euch einige bei der Entwicklung von TW2 inspiriert?


----------



## Calmares (13. Mai 2011)

Hat Andrzej Sapkowski seine Hand im Spiel? Wie war diesmal die Kooperation zwischen Entwicklern und dem Autor, nachdem er The Witcher (1) anscheinend nicht so berauschend fand?

Was waren eure kreativen Einflüsse abseits der Buchvorlage und anderer RPGs? Gibt es eine reale (oder fiktive) Person, der das Design von Geralt nachempfunden ist?

Wie steht es um eine Verfilmung der Serie?


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2011)

Wie "Open-Worldig" wird TW2 denn jetzt genau?


----------



## Lickedy (13. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt die Hexersaga erschaffen, plant Ihr in nächster Zeit noch weitere, also ähnliche Spiele oder baut Ihr die HexerSaga The Witcher noch weiter aus?


----------



## eOP (13. Mai 2011)

Warum haben sich die Entwickler für ein anderes Kampfsystem entschieden ?


----------



## Jabor08 (13. Mai 2011)

Wird es wieder ein Toolset/Editor geben (wenn nicht zu Release dann vielleicht mit einem Patch)?


----------



## eOP (13. Mai 2011)

Wird es wie in the witcher 1 sein, dass das Spiel aus Abschnitten besteht, zu denen man nach Abschluss nicht mehr zurückkehren kann ?


----------



## Gwath (13. Mai 2011)

In Teil 1 konnte man mit 3 Runensteinen zu einem Schmied gehen und seine Waffe verbessern. Wird es in Teil 2 auch so sein oder habt Ihr ein anderes System?


----------



## DeWulf (13. Mai 2011)

Bekommt Geralt nach seinen endlosen Eskapaden mit der Frauenwelt endlich einmal die Quittung, so vielleicht in Form einer eifersüchtigen Schnepfe, die ihn in einem emotionalen Schub in Schwierigkeiten bringt? (z.B. in einer Inknognito-Mission, mitten in einer mit Feinden gefüllten Taverne eine Ohrfeige und Gekreische)


----------



## IBoss (13. Mai 2011)

Kennt Ihr polnisches Armdrücken? Würdet Ihr das in das nächste DLC bzw. in einer Fortsetzung mit ins Spiel einbauen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdETM1UUy28


----------



## Firilia (13. Mai 2011)

Wird es irgendwann ein The Witcher Spiel mit einer komplett offenen Welt geben?


----------



## enkid (13. Mai 2011)

Wollt ihr die ganze Buchreihe in Spiele umsetzten oder?


----------



## Goldbaersche (13. Mai 2011)

Wo ist Yennefer eigentlich geblieben? Sie ist Geralt große Liebe in den Büchern, aber in den SPielen kommt sie überhaupt nicht vor.


----------



## Darknomis806 (13. Mai 2011)

Wird es ein the Witcher 3 geben?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Mai 2011)

Was wird es geben?

DLC? Oder ein / mehrere große Addons?


----------



## Unstable (13. Mai 2011)

1) Hat es auch Auswirkungen auf die Geschichte wenn man mit jemand das Bett teilt?

2) Warum bleibt ihr beim skilltree, gab es keine gute alternativen?

3) Wie wichtig ist Alchemy. Kann man das Spiel gut aus spielen ohne? Gleiche Frage für Schwertkampf und Magie .


----------



## Detribler (13. Mai 2011)

Wird Yennefer in The Witcher 2 vorkommen?


----------



## Plexmaster (13. Mai 2011)

Werden die Bettgeschichten dieses Mal einen Einfluss auf die Handlung haben?


----------



## GlowStar (13. Mai 2011)

Welches war der "lustigste Bug" der während der Entwicklung aufgetreten ist?


----------



## hagren (13. Mai 2011)

Welche RPGs zocken die CD-Projekt-Entwickler zu Hause denn am Liebsten? Was denken sie über Hybride wie Mass Effect?


----------



## Krampfkeks (13. Mai 2011)

1. Inwiefern ist der Autor noch in die Entwickler eingebunden und war er mit dem Endprodukt des ersten Teils zufrieden?
2. Was sind die größten Auswirkungen beim Savegame import?
3. Warum habt ihr darauf Verzichtet anfangs die wichtigsten Entscheidungen aus dem Vorgänger anfangs für den Spieler wählbar zu machen (a'la Mass Effect 2) wenn kein Savegame vorliegt? (wirr formuliert, aber hoffe es versteht jeder was ich mein)


----------



## TueTueTue (13. Mai 2011)

Wird man in bereits besuchte Gebiete zurückkehren können und wird es dort etwas zu finden geben?


----------



## Thor256 (13. Mai 2011)

Wird schon an einem Addon oder einem dritten Teil gearbeitet?


----------



## Metalhawk (13. Mai 2011)

1) Es wird in The Witcher 2 keinen Fertigkeitspunkte-Rückkauf geben . Warum ? Soll dies den Wiederspielwert erhöhen ? 

2) Wird euer "Neues RPG" abseits der Witcherwelt wieder auf die Publikumsmagneten der 3 goldenen MMM  (Monster/Möpse/Massaker) abziehlen ? Ich würde es mir wünschen und evtl. Steampunk als Szenario.

mfg Metalhawk


----------



## Ickis99 (13. Mai 2011)

Wird es einen 0-Day Patch geben und wie sieht es mit Plänen zu gratis Content-Patches aus?


----------



## mkarg (13. Mai 2011)

wie lange braucht ein spiel,bis es marktreif ist?


----------



## JangoTheSlayer (13. Mai 2011)

wird es die einzelnen pre order dlc`s der unterschiedlichen händler (amazon,steam,...) auch zum verkauf geben?


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (13. Mai 2011)

Gibt es bei euch im Studio eine Art Running-gag bzw eine Tradition der/die im Rahmen der Entwicklung von The Witcher 1 & 2 entstanden ist?
(z.B das Anmieten einer Mühle am Ufer eines Flusses *hust*)


----------



## Altairre (13. Mai 2011)

The Witcher hatte ja ein sehr spezielles Kampfsystem, das aber gerade dadurch in meinen Augen eine willkommene Abwechslung bot und zudem cineastisch aussah. In The Witcher 2 haben die Entwickler ja immer wieder Videos veröffentlicht, in denen auf das komplett überarbeitete und mit schwachem Schlag, starken Schlag und blocken etwas konventioneller daherkommt.

 War es letztendlich das Feedback der Spielergemeinde, das zu diesem Schritt der Neuauslegung geführt hat, oder war es etwas, wo die Entwickler selber das Gefühl hatten etwas ändern zu müssen und in warum sollte ich mich als Freund des alten Systems auf das neue freuen bzw. in wie fern ist neu besser als alt?


----------



## wind1945 (13. Mai 2011)

1. Welche Orte kann man in the Witcher 2 besuchen ? (z.B.: Mahakama die Stadt der Zwerge, Sodden, Nilfgard, das Dol-Blatana-Tal, etc )

2.Wird es mehr Quests geben, wo man Ungeheuer erschlagen kann oder nicht ? (z.B.: Die Strige, der Werwolf, etc)

3. Wird es wieder Mutagene geben ?

Gruß


----------



## Androm3da (13. Mai 2011)

1.) Wie lange ist im Durchschnitt die Spielzeit von Witcher 2? 

Bekommt man was für sein Geld? Immerhin ist ja verkündet worden, das entsprechende Entscheidungen im Spielverlauf bestimmte Teile der Welt verschließen oder erst öffnen...

2.) Ist diese Idee konsequent umgesetzt und hat das Spiel so einen höheren Widerspielwert als andere RPG´s?

3.)  Für den ersten Teil der Witchersaga gibt es einige wenige Mods - dafür z.T. sehr gelungene Exemplare. Wie Modfreundlich ist Witcher 2? Wird ein Editor mit- oder nachgeliefert?

4.) Ist es Möglich sich auch mal von Triss loszusagen und eventuell mit Shani o.a. durchzubrennen? D.h. ist mal mehr drin als nur ein Dialog vor und im Bett mit anderen weiblichen Figuren im Spiel...?


----------



## Julika15 (13. Mai 2011)

Wird dieses mal auch Jennefer wieder mitspielen?


----------



## Arkogei (13. Mai 2011)

Glaubt/Wisst ihr, ob ihr euch von anderen Entwicklern, z.B. in den USA unterscheidet und wenn ja inwiefern?


----------



## Hector9874 (13. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,
wieviel sieht man eigentlich von den Sex Scenen? Da ja mal wieder die Zensur in gewissen Ländern zugeschlagen hat  Bin froh Österreicher zu sein !!


----------



## JooooPCG (13. Mai 2011)

1. Inwieweit werden sich nun die Spielstände aus dem ersten Teil auf die weitere Story auswirken?

2. Werden noch mehr bekannte Charaktere und Orte aus den Romanen im Spiel auftauchen?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (13. Mai 2011)

Ihr macht euch eine Menge Arbeit damit, die Fragen, deren Antworten man eigentlich bereits kennt bzw im Internet finden kann, auszusortieren bei dieser Art Gewinnspiel. Dennoch (oder besonders deswegen) ist es natürlich eine großartige Sache. 

Eine eher spezielle Frage geht mir persönlich schon seit der Ankündigung, dass man seinen Speicherstand importieren kann, nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Besonders würde mich das interessieren, da ich The Witcher 1 die Tage nochmal spielen wollte.

1.) Hat es große Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten von Triss, wenn man sich in The Witcher 1 für Shani entschieden hat?

2.) Vielleicht noch viel wichtiger: Wird Shani überhaupt einen Auftritt in The Witcher 2 haben?

Im offiziellen Forum wird darüber gesprochen, dass sie vielleicht gar nicht auftaucht. Hoffentlich ist das nicht so.


----------



## tilt99 (13. Mai 2011)

Wurde während der Entwicklungsarbeit zu The Witcher 2 eng mit dem Autor der Bücher zusammengearbeitet? Gab es vielleicht sogar Änderungen an der Story, weil der Autor mit bestimmten Aspekten der Handlung nicht einverstanden war?


----------



## Hildiswini (13. Mai 2011)

1. Wie viel Spielzeit werden die Hauptquests bieten und wie lange wird man ungefähr für alle Nebenquests, etc. benötigen?

2. Werden Nebenquests Auswirkungen auf die Hauptstory haben?

3. Wie heißt der deutsche Synchronsprecher von Geralt?

4. Wird es wieder verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade geben und wenn ja, wie viele und wo werden die Unterschiede liegen?

5. Wie viele verschiedene Gegnertypen wird es geben?

6. Wie viele Entwickler haben an "The Witcher 2" gearbeitet, oder werden noch weiter daran arbeiten?


----------



## Jakobvs (13. Mai 2011)

War der Standort Polen ein Vorteil beim Entwickeln des Spiels ?


----------



## ps2lover (13. Mai 2011)

Wird mein System stark genug sein ? xD


----------



## RMK84 (13. Mai 2011)

"Sex sells"
und davon gibts ja genug im Spiel!
Sind die vielen sexuellen Inhalte nur wegen höherer Verkaufszahlen dabei? In den Büchern ist Geralt auf jeden Fall KEIN Casanova.....


----------



## thisdog (13. Mai 2011)

Inwieweit kann man Geralt personalisieren, ich meine in Sachen Kleidung, Haare o.ä.?


----------



## Silvos (13. Mai 2011)

1. Auf welche Höhe belaufen sich die Produktionskosten insgesamt?
2. Die Entwicklertagebücher haben deutlich gemacht, dass die einzelnen Bereiche innerhalb des Teams Hand in Hand zusammengearbeitet haben. Gab es einen Punkt innerhalb der Entwicklung, die die Belastbarkeit des Teams stark auf die Probe gestellt hat?
3. The Witcher ist ein Titel, der seine Faszination aus der Zwielichtigkeit des Protagonisten und den vielfältigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten zieht. Wie wollen die Entwickler die Faszination für The Witcher 2 aufrecht erhalten, ohne zu sehr zu rekurrieren?


----------



## audiodesign (13. Mai 2011)

Warum nur habt ihr so viel Spass an den Papercraft?

Why do you and your fellows actually have so much fun with the papercrafts?


----------



## Taaketroll (13. Mai 2011)

Wer ist euer Lieblingscharakter (männlich/weiblich) in Witcher 1/2?


----------



## Nafie (13. Mai 2011)

1.  In wie fern werden die 16 verschiedenen Enden einfluss auf The Witcher 3 haben?
2.  Werden einzelne Quests als DLC´s verkauft und/oder wird es ein vollweriges Add-On geben?


----------



## Eberhard (13. Mai 2011)

Habt Ihr eine statistische Erhebung darüber, wie viele Eurer Fans/Spieler weiblich sind?

Ich stelle die Frage, weil früher PC-Rollenspiele nicht so was für Frauen zu sein schienen, jetzt aber erstaunlich viele Frauen Geralt und The Witcher aus dem ersten Teil kannten.


----------



## Reesha (13. Mai 2011)

Wie stark beeinflussen The Witcher 1-Spielstände die Geschichte und die Charaktere selbst in The Witcher 2?


----------



## Feuerritter (13. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch sind die Entwicklungskosten eines solchen Spiels und wie viele Mitarbeiter arbeiten daran?


----------



## Krampfkeks (13. Mai 2011)

Was wurde aus Shani?


----------



## Giesli (13. Mai 2011)

Bei vielen PC-spielen steht am Anfang der Entwicklung einer großer Berg von Ideen (Fähigkeiten / Handlungsmöglichkeiten / Npcs / etc. ) welches es jedoch nicht ins fertige Spiel schaffen.
Dies ist sicher auch bei "The Witcher 2" geschehen. 

Nun,würde ich gern wissen, Welcher "Idee" die Entwickler am meisten "nachtrauern"?


----------



## Brummstar (13. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte ich als normalerweise nicht Rollenspieler nei the witcher 2 damit anfangen??


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Mai 2011)

Inwieweit zieht ihr es in Betracht, irgendwann mal ein Wichter-Spiel mit direktem Bezug zu den Büchern zu machen?


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (13. Mai 2011)

Wurde im Teil 2 das Kampfsystem besser entwickelt? Bei Teil 1 war das Kampfsystem nicht so das wahre.


----------



## ArthusoKD (13. Mai 2011)

Was war Eure größte Herausforderung bei der Entwicklung von The Witcher 2.


----------



## AvalAnchE (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe bisher noch keine Dungeons mit Monstern oder generell düstere Bilder gesehen. Wie stark wird die "0-Uhr-Friedhof-Stimmung" in the Witcher 2 vertreten sein?


----------



## gpvw100 (13. Mai 2011)

Welcher Aspekt wie särker im Vordergrund stehen. Die Entwicklung kleinerer DLC oder vielleicht, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, eines kompletten Addons. Bzw. wird es für die Community wieder die Möglichkeit geben eigene Geschichten zu erstellen?


----------



## Longinos (14. Mai 2011)

The Witcher 2 ist fertig! Werdet ihr die Fertigstellung in einem Etablissement mit aufreitsend gekleideten Damen Feiern (oder wie feiert ihr die Fertigstellung eures Spiels)?

Und wie wird es mit The Witcher 2 weiter gehen wenn ihr euer Trinkgelage hinter euch habt, neue Quest durch DLC oder doch Addon oder habt ihr gar vor mit beiden Unzucht zu treiben(auf wie viele DLC oder Addons dürfen wir uns "ungefähr“ freuen die neue Inhalte bieten)?


----------



## D3us (14. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr The Witcher 1-2 selbst gespielt, wenn ja, wie fühlt sich das an sein eigenes Spiel zu spielen? Kann man sich in das Spiel so hinein versetzten als währe es von einen völlig anderen Entwicklerstudio, ich für meinen Teil denke nämlich das man auf Grund der vielen Kenntnisse über das Spiel nicht wirklich die Spannung und Atmosphäre spüren kann die z.B. ein Außenstehender beim spielen des Spiels spürt?


----------



## Krampfkeks (14. Mai 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Hexersaga erschaffen, plant Ihr in nächster Zeit noch weitere, also ähnliche Spiele oder baut Ihr die HexerSaga The Witcher noch weiter aus?


   Sie haben nicht die Hexersaga erschaffen sondern der Autor Andrzej Sapkowski,


TueTueTue schrieb:


> Wird man in bereits besuchte Gebiete zurückkehren können und wird es dort etwas zu finden geben?


   Nein





eOP schrieb:


> Wird es wie in the witcher 1 sein, dass das Spiel aus Abschnitten besteht, zu denen man nach Abschluss nicht mehr zurückkehren kann ?


   Ja





Thor256 schrieb:


> Wird schon an einem Addon oder einem dritten Teil gearbeitet?





Ickis99 schrieb:


> Wird es einen 0-Day Patch geben und wie sieht es mit Plänen zu gratis Content-Patches aus?


   z.Zt. wird an (kostenlosen) DLC und evtl einem Addon gearbeitet


----------



## Krampfkeks (14. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Inwieweit zieht ihr es in Betracht, irgendwann mal ein Wichter-Spiel mit direktem Bezug zu den Büchern zu machen?


   Ist das nicht Witcher 1?


Hector9874 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wieviel sieht man eigentlich von den Sex Scenen? Da ja mal wieder die Zensur in gewissen Ländern zugeschlagen hat  Bin froh Österreicher zu sein !!


   Außer der Australischen Version ist nichts geschnitten o.o wieviel man sieht sieht man in ner anderen News auf pcgames.


thisdog schrieb:


> Inwieweit kann man Geralt personalisieren, ich meine in Sachen Kleidung, Haare o.ä.?


   Es wird viel mehr Kleidung geben die man, wie gewohnt, auch sieht. Haare und aussehen bleibt Geralt Geralt


----------



## Chaos333 (14. Mai 2011)

What do you think: how many people were working on 'The Witcher 2 - Assassins of the Kings', excluding the synchronization? How many more people than for 'The Witcher 1' did you have? 

Anmerkung: Ich habe die Frage gleich mal auf Englisch geschrieben - das spart Arbeit bei einer möglichen Weiterleitung.


----------



## superknollo (14. Mai 2011)

nach witcher 2 geh ich mal davon aus kommt auch mit sicherheit witcher 3. wie denkt ihr wird eure zukunft aussehen, was habt ihr da so geplant zu programieren?


----------



## icerain7 (14. Mai 2011)

What does the future hold for the Witcher Series?


----------



## Raiguy (14. Mai 2011)

Wird Yennefer in The Witcher 2 eine Rolle spielen oder kommt sie nur in den Büchern vor?


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Mai 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> chbdiablo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Inwieweit zieht ihr es in Betracht, irgendwann mal ein Wichter-Spiel mit direktem Bezug zu den Büchern zu machen?
> ...


In the Witcher 1 kommt in meiner Erinnerung genau eine Dialogzeile zur Hauptperson der Bücher vor, das Spiel selbst spielt wohl einige Jahre später.
Ich hab aber erst 4 von den 5 Romanen gelesen, ich kann also das Ende der Geschichte nicht und bin vielleicht deshalb mit der Frage auf dem Holzweg


----------



## GeraldvonRiva (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es die Möglichkeit geben, Gerald eine andere Frisur zu geben? Wenn nein, zieht ihr es für "The Witcher 3" in Betracht, dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zu geben, Gerald zu individualisieren (durch Frisur, Tattoos, ...)?


----------



## rhcprocks (14. Mai 2011)

Do you think, that this was the most important project in the history of CD Project?


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (14. Mai 2011)

Wird Cirilla eine größere Rolle in diesem Spiel oder eventuell einer Erweiterung spielen?


----------



## Aemzee (14. Mai 2011)

Soll das ganze ne Trilogie werden, oder sogar noch weiter gehen?
Wenn dem so wäre kann man dann evtl. mit einer Verfilmung rechnen?
Story ist ja genug da um es in einen 120 Min. Blockbuster zu stecken.
MfG


----------



## Oelf (14. Mai 2011)

Sind die Entwickler eher froh darüber das der Autor angeblioch keine Spiele mag und sie daher freihe hand hatten oder hätten sie sich mehr Zusammenarbeit gewünscht ?


----------



## shawn2007 (14. Mai 2011)

wird es möglich seien das interface bzw. skillbaum, inventar etc. zu verändern? oder durch mods etc. zu "verbessern/Verändern"?

Wan wird ein DX11 Patch vorraussichtlich erscheinen?

MfG


----------



## InYaFace (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn in Zukunft ein neues The Witcher game geplant wäre. Würde die Geschichte auf nur einem der möglichen Enden aufbauen oder würde versucht alle Enden zu integrieren.


----------



## Renox1 (14. Mai 2011)

Hatten sie sich mehr Zusammenarbeit mit dem Autor, Andrzej Sapkowski gewünscht?

Werden DLC's erscheinen?


----------



## Racti (14. Mai 2011)

Ist "The Witcher 2" das perfekte Spiel für Sie oder gibt es Dinge, die Sie gerne hinzugefügt/verändert hätten?


----------



## Zocker134 (14. Mai 2011)

Wird die Story von The Witcher 2 Umfangreicher und Komplexer als beim ersten teil sein, damit ist auch gemeint ob Nebenquests und bestimmte Ereignisse der Hauptstory zu geschnitten sind. Sowas wie eine verknüpfung zu Hauptstory. 

Und wird es viel in der Welt von The Witcher 2 zu entdecken geben, Items und Schätze usw.


----------



## TippEx95 (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es kostenlosen Download Inhalt oder DLC´s geben?
Was haltet ihr von der Deutschen USK von The Witcher 2?


----------



## snaffs (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es dieselben/ähnliche rassismus Konflikte beispielsweise zwischen Scoia'tael bzw Zwergen und Menschen wie im 1ten Teil geben und wird Geralt dazu Stellung beziehen können? Wirken sich diese Entscheidungen auf den Verlauf der Story aus?


----------



## Krampfkeks (14. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chbdiablo schrieb:
> ...


   Ah ok - du meinst ein Spiel das direkt den Roman aufgreift und dessen Geschichte man Nachspielt. Nein das ist TW1 nicht - das Spielt einige Jahre später und mit anpassungen an der Story


----------



## nelf (14. Mai 2011)

Wie Zufrieden seid ihr mit dem was ihr geschaffen habt? Wurden eure anfangs gesteckten Erwartungen erfüllt? In welchem Bereich musstet ihr im Laufe der Entwicklung die meisten Abzüge machen?


----------



## LsKillaruna (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gehört dass man die Spielstände aus dem ersten Teil importieren kann.
Q1: Wie funktioniert der import dann?
Q2: Wie läuft es bei Leuten ab die keinen Spielstand aus TW1 parat haben???


----------



## Ripperchen (14. Mai 2011)

Glaubt ihr, dass The Witcher 2 auf dem PC ein ausreichend großer finanzieller Erfolg wird, um eure Arbeit langfristig zu rechtfertigen oder geht ihr davon aus, in Zukunft wie andere Entwicklerstudios auch für Konsolen portieren zu müssen, um auch finanziellen Erfolg zu haben? Wie sah es mit Teil 1 aus?


----------



## alan1990 (14. Mai 2011)

1. Ich hätte bezüglich des Skillsystems eine Frage. Swordsmanship: Steht dieser Tree für jegliche Meele- Waffen wie beispielsweise Äxte , Heugabeln ( hab ich mal gehört ) oder nur für Schwerter? Wenn es für alle steht, warum habt Ihr dann keinen anderen Begriff dafür ausgewählt?
2. Geralt besitzt ja wie gewohnt ein Silberschwert gegen Ungeheuer und ein normales Schwert gegen humane Wesen. Ich kann mich an eine Andeutung aus dem Handbuch des ersten Teils erinnern, wo geschrieben stand, dass man noch andere "Hexer-Waffen" ,also keine normalen Waffen bekommen kann. Trifft das für the Witcher 2 zu? Das fänd ich persönlich ziemlich nice und würd mich freuen.


----------



## TheHafas (14. Mai 2011)

Verpasst man was, wenn man die Sex-Szenen überspringt (wichtige Dialoge zB.) ?
Kann man diese Szenen überhaupt überspringen ?
Wird ein DirectX 11-Patch in Betracht gezogen ?
Werden die Savegames diesmal kleiner sein ? (Teil 1 hatte ~15-20MB pro Datei - hab mich total gewundert, als meine Platte plötzlich randvoll war, weil ich gefühlt jede Minute speichere xD)


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Mai 2011)

1. Wie lange wird die Spielzeit im Vergleich zum Vorgänger sein?
2. Wie stark wirkt sich der importierbare Spielstand des Vorgängers auf die Geschichte aus?
3. Gibt es bereits Pläne für einen dritten Teil?


----------



## akaTrip (14. Mai 2011)

Werden Zusatzinhalte in Form von DLCs oder einem Addon erscheinen ?


----------



## wind1945 (14. Mai 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> chbdiablo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Krampfkeks schrieb:
> ...


Naja ... Bei The Witcher 1 bin Ich der Meinung, dass CD-Projekt die Bücher als Vorlage genommen haben und einige Elemente in das Spiel eingebaut haben. Also es handelt sich nicht um einen strickten Ablauf nach dem Buch. Zum Beispiel der Quest mit der "Striege". Ihr könnt entscheiden ob ihr das Monster erschlägt oder ob ihr den Bann bricht. Nach dem Buch wurde der Bann gebrochen. Die Bücher "Das Schwert der Vorhersehung" und "Der letzte WUnsch" sind ja "nur" Ansammlungen von mini Geschichten die mehr oder minder in einander greifen.

Gruß


----------



## RedCoolvE (14. Mai 2011)

Kennen Sie Andrzej Sapkowski persönlich? Wenn nicht, wie sind Sie dann auf die Idee gekommen ein Game zu seinen Büchern zu entwickeln?


----------



## SarenArterius (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es in der Zukunft weitere Witcher-Spiele geben oder Ableger der Serie?


----------



## Schatzisuch (14. Mai 2011)

Ist ein Anime / Zeichentrick Ableger geplant? Heute geht alles auf Cross Marketing zu... Filme, Comics, virale Videos usw.


----------



## Ruination (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute 

1. Ist ein Film geplant, der um The Witcher handelt ?
2. Was hat euch dazu bewogen einen 2 Teil zu machen und nicht ein komplett neues spiel ?
3. Ist ein neues spiel gepant bzw. ein 3 teil ?
4. Wie kammt ihr zu dem namen Geralt ? 
5. Würdet ihr in betracht ziehen ein spiel zu entwickeln wo mehr Magie eine rolle spiet, besonders in den händen des spielers  ?

Danke das wars schon.

LG Rui


----------



## Freiwelt (14. Mai 2011)

Wie lange hat es gedauert das Spiel zu entwickeln ?


----------



## Frezzer546 (14. Mai 2011)

Wie war die Stimmung nun in den letzten Tagen der Entwicklung, sozusagen im Endspurt?

Was erhofft ihr euch für die Zukunft der Witcher-Reihe?

Habt ihr Andrzej Sapkowski persönlich an der Entwicklung des Spiels teilhaben lassen?
Wenn ja was hält er davon?

So long,
Flo


----------



## Krampfkeks (14. Mai 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chbdiablo schrieb:
> ...


Bei der Striege kommt man leichtsam durcheinander - bin ich anfangs auch. Das Intro von TW1 ist das komplette erste Kapitel auf der Geralt Saga (letzte wunsch) mitsamt der "heilung". Die dazugehörige Quest später war nur ein Rückfall zur striege - daher kann man da auch wählen


----------



## mechico (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung des Rollenspielmarktes anschaut, kann man durchaus von einer Anpassung der Rollenspiele an den Massenmarkt sprechen, vor allem wenn Spiele wie Dragen Age 2, Mass Effect 2, Gothic 4 betrachtet werden. Geht ihr bewusst gegen diesen Trend vor, indem ihr ein Spiel erschaffen wollt, dass auch Hardcoregamern etwas bietet? Habt ihr Angst, dass sich gute Rollenspiele der alten Schule wie Baldurs Gate bald nicht mehr auf dem Markt behaupten können und somit aussterben?


----------



## 44M-Tas (14. Mai 2011)

Wird Shani im Spiel vorkommen?
Mit ihr konnte man im ersten Teil eine Romance führen, dadurch machte man sich allerdings bei Triss nicht beliebter weil man Alvin Shani gegeben hat anstatt Triss, das führt zur nächsten Frage, wird Triss einen im zweiten Teil darauf nochmal ansprechen oder ist sie nicht nachtragend?


----------



## Rakyr (14. Mai 2011)

Wie lange arbeitet ihr schon an The Witcher 2?


----------



## Hammertime (14. Mai 2011)

Geht ihr im Zweiten Witcher-Teil mehr auf die Geschichte der Buchreihe ein?
Wird in the Witcher 2 geklärt was zwischen dem Ende der Geralt-Saga und dem Beginn der Spiele mit Geralt geschehen ist?


----------



## FreundDESwitchers (14. Mai 2011)

Denkt ihr über eine weitere Fortsetzung nach?
(Teil 2 sieht genial asu ./freu)


----------



## Paconito (14. Mai 2011)

Wird der "Orden der Flammenrose" wieder den Weg ins Spiel finden?


----------



## RazielleRavenheart (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es einen 3. Teil von The Witcher geben?


----------



## ibba (14. Mai 2011)

Werden meine Entscheidungen aus dem ersten Teil Auswirkungen aufs Geschehen im zweiten Teil haben wenn ich meinen Spielstand importiere?


----------



## Whizark (14. Mai 2011)

Warum sieht Geralt nicht mehr so männlich und badass aus wie im 1. Teil?


----------



## LordSaddler (14. Mai 2011)

1. Wann kommt das erste AddOn zu Witcher 2?
2. Wann kommt Teil 3?   
*3. Wie kommt es, dass die Innenverpackung der CE von Witcher 2, nicht die Geralt-Büste aushält?
*


----------



## Ernios (14. Mai 2011)

Wird Ciri im Spiel auftauchen oder zumindest erwähnt werden?
Bzw erfährt der Spieler überhaupt etwas über die Kinder des Älterenblutes?
Ist noch geplant in irgendeiner weise diesen Faden wieder aufzunehmen ?
Letze Frage: Ist ein erscheinen von Yennefer für zukünftige Witcher Abenteuer geplant? 
Bin ein großer Fan von Geralt und würde mich riesig freuen wenn der Bezug zum Buch stärker im Spiel vorhanden wäre da ich die Characktere in den Büchern sehr lieb gewonnen hab.


----------



## Twyki (14. Mai 2011)

Wird es eider einen solch umfrangreichen Editor wie für Witcher 1 geben?


----------



## Veyilla (15. Mai 2011)

1. Warum ist die Karte in der CE aus Papier und nicht aus hochwertigem Stoff?
2. Werden die DLC alle auch in Deutscher Sprache verfügbar sein,also komplett in Sprache so wie Schrift oder nur wieder größtenteils in Englisch wie im Vorgänger?
3. Es soll ja auch wieder ein Toolset geben,ist diese auch aufgebaut auf die neue Engine (das dieses Toolset verbessert ist für die Entwickler unter den The Witcher Fans)?

Ansonsten finde ich das klasse das Ihr euch so sehr um eure Fans bzw. Kunden kümmert,selbst was Verbesserungen angeht und immer gerne zu Frage & Antwort steht.


----------



## SchimmelBoi (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es nach der Geralt-Saga weitere Teile in der Witcher-Welt geben?
Und wird man Siegfried in TW2 wieder zugesicht bekommen?


----------



## Jerral (15. Mai 2011)

Wieviele Schwierigkeitsgrade wird es in the Witcher 2 geben und wie wirken sich diese aus(Monster machen mehr Schaden, Geralt macht weniger Schaden,...)?


----------



## alius1 (15. Mai 2011)

Habt Ihr eigentlich einmal angedacht, das Storyboard vom Witcher 1+2 auch einmal als Film herauszugeben? Weil Eure Story hat nämlich Hand und Fuss, was man leider von den bisherigen Filmen über den Witcher nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## pgn47 (15. Mai 2011)

1.Es wurde ja bereits angesprochen, dass die Entwickler eher auf Erweiterungen setzen wollen, als auf DLCs, sind damit echte Retail Expansions gemeint oder "nur" etwas längere DLCs? 

2.Werden die gleichen Synchronsprecher wie in The Witcher 1 verwendet?

3. Gibt es viele Easter Eggs bzw. "Perönliche" Einflüsse/Orte im Spiel?

Ich hoffe es sind mehrere Fragen erlaubt.


----------



## GothicJo3 (15. Mai 2011)

Wird man Antialiasing, am besten Supersampling über die Grafikkarte einstellen können, oder gibt es irgendwelche Komplikationen mit hdr oder so? 
Kann man die Grafikeinstellungen während des Spiels verändern, oder muss man nach jeder Änderung erst wieder auf dem Desktop?


----------



## thoner79 (15. Mai 2011)

Für RPG Neulinge oder Gelegenheitsspieler. Ist das Spiel einsteigerfreundlich?


----------



## Snickolio (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es (in Form von DLC oder Addons) für die Spieler die Gelegenheit geben, komplette Abenteuer als ein anderer Charakter (z.B. Rittersporn oder Zoltan) zu spielen? Analog zu dem Promo-Video "The Bard"  ?


----------



## Basti73 (15. Mai 2011)

Werden die gleichen Synchronsprecher wie in The Witcher 1 verwendet?


----------



## Dartpfeil (15. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt geschrieben das auch Gamer mit "leistungsärmeren Systemen" in den Genuß der tollen Grafik kommen werden.

Aber:

Was versteht Ihr darunter? Wie leistungsarm darf der Rechner sein?


----------



## MaXxMDM (15. Mai 2011)

Denkt ihr über einen weiteren direkten Nachfolger nach?

Und wenn ja, habt ihr dann schon ein Konzept im Hinterkopf wie dieser Nachfolger sinnvoll an die (angeblich) 16 Enden anknüpfen kann?

Grüße, MaXxMDM


----------



## Helimane (15. Mai 2011)

Kennt ihr a Song of Ice and Fire? Wenn ihr die Witcher Reihe abgeschlossen habt, würdet ihr euch zutrauen, auch dieser Buchreihe am PC Leben einzuhauchen. Die raue, freizügige und schön gestaltete Welt von the Witcher lässt sich mMn sehr gut mit den Bildern aus A Game of Thrones vergleichen.


----------



## Frieso (15. Mai 2011)

Wie sehen die Pläne zu dem AddOn/den AddOns aus?
Wie viele sollen es werden? Wird mehr Fläche ergänzt oder wird die geschichte auf den schon vorhandenen gebieten weitererzählt?


----------



## Teiger32 (15. Mai 2011)

Wie stark wird sich ein importierter Spielstand aus TW 1 auf TW 2 auswirken, was wird dabei alles übernommen und berücksichtigt?


----------



## Nesquick_John (15. Mai 2011)

in wie weit unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen enden voneioneander? sind nur nouncen zu erkennen oder wird man die geschichte am ende wirklich grundlegend beeinflussen?


----------



## rexor1212 (15. Mai 2011)

Da ich von der großen Fülle an Gebrauchsgegenständen etc. aus der CE von The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings wirklich begeistert bin, würde mich interessieren, ob es von nun an für jedes Ihrer Spiele solch eine gelungene Ausgabe geben wird?


----------



## SchuppigesEtwas (15. Mai 2011)

1.) Werden Sapkowski´s Bücher und somit Geralts vergangene Abenteuer tiefer aufgegriffen werden, als in "The Witcher?" Wird sich Geralt also an ehemalige Abenteuer aus den Büchern erinnern können? Wird seine Amnesie vielleicht geheilt?

2.) Wie lange plant ihr "The Witcher 2" mit "Downloadable Contents" zu versorgen? Wie viele DLCs wollt ihr veröffentlichen?


----------



## moinsen74 (15. Mai 2011)

Gibt es im Spiel die Möglichkeit, sich mit, ähm, nicht weiblichen Personen auf ein intimes Verhältnis einzulassen?


----------



## assassinscreed (15. Mai 2011)

Kann man im laufenden Spiel den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern, wenn man also nach ein paar Stunden merkt, dass es zu schwer/leicht ist, oder muss man dazu ein neues Spiel anfangen?


----------



## Sweil (15. Mai 2011)

Wann wissen wir, ob es eine Konsolenversion geben wird?


----------



## garysmith (15. Mai 2011)

wird es bald ein The Witcher 3 geben ?


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (15. Mai 2011)

Sollte ich für das Verständnis der Story zuerst The Witcher 1 spielen?


----------



## S-to-the-d (15. Mai 2011)

Wie muss ich mir als the Witcher neuling das Kampfsystem vorstellen? Echtzeitkämpfe in klassischer Gothik oder The Elder Scrolls Manier oder eher wie in Dragon Age?


----------



## Hellraiser64 (15. Mai 2011)

Sind die kommenden DLCs dazu da, die Story weiterzuführen, oder werden sie diese genauer beleuchten?


----------



## Steelstorm (15. Mai 2011)

Wie fühlt es sich eigentlich an, das coolste Entwicklungsstudio der Branche zu sein?

Wie werdet Ihr den unvermeidlichen Erfolg von Witcher 2 feiern?


----------



## MarcHameleers (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Spiel in die vereinigte staten nicht so ein succes wird wie in Europa, wird ihr beim witcher 3 die erotik behalten, oder drausschmeissen?


----------



## Anubis1 (15. Mai 2011)

Inwieweit war Andrzej Sapkowski in die Entwicklung der Story und der Spielwelt des zweiten Teils involviert?


----------



## XiT2LiFe (15. Mai 2011)

Wird "The Witcher 2" wieder über die selbe Synchronsprecher-Besetzung verfügen wie der erste Teil? (sprich "Dietmar Wunder" im Deutschen und "Doug Cockle" im Englischen)


----------



## drom666 (15. Mai 2011)

wird es später für the witcher 2 auch eine enhanced edition geben wie bei the witcher 1?


----------



## Ibr4mG4unt (15. Mai 2011)

Inwieweit besteht die Chance auf etwaige DLC's zu The Witcher 2?


----------



## k4lb (15. Mai 2011)

Wie wollt ihr jemandem, dem der erste Teil aus Gameplaygründen nicht gefallen hat, den zweiten Teil schmackhaft machen?


----------



## Occulator (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es wieder eine Enhanced Edition geben? Wenn ja: gibt es das Ugrade wieder gratis als Patch?


----------



## Iceman-22 (15. Mai 2011)

1) Aus welchen Gründen, habt ihr das recht einzigartige Kampfsystem aus Teil 1, in ein Kampfsystem geändert, das es so oder so ähnlich schon gab? 

2) Gibt es schon Pläne für ein DLC, ein Add-on, oder einen komplett neuen Teil von The Witcher 2 oder wird das von den Verkaufszaheln des zweiten Teils abhängig gemacht?


----------



## rex5000 (15. Mai 2011)

WTF!?!?!
The WItcher 2 ist schon ab 16? 
jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht
ist es geschnitten, gibtt es splatter und ist es so schön düster und mittelalterlich wie im ersten?


----------



## Hyperion1994 (15. Mai 2011)

habt ihr schon Pläne für einen Nachfolger?


----------



## Gernotshagen (15. Mai 2011)

Zuerst einmal sei CDProject großes Lob ausgesprochen für dieses jetzt schon legendäre Werk und dem Prinzip die DLCs kostenlos - nur Addons kostend - uns Gamern zu präsentieren.
Nun aber zu meiner Frage: Wird es vielleicht möglich sein - nach einem erhofft sich rentierenden Verkauf von The WItcher 2 -, dass ein Merchandise für dieses und die hoffentlich kommenden Werke von den Kosten her eingerichtet werden kann?

Es wäre auf jedenfall im Zusammenhang mit den Büchern eine außerordentlich lohnende Sache im Hinblick auf die vielen Vorbestellungen, dass wir eine neue Chance bekommen zum Beispiel das Wolfskopfamulet erneut erwerben zu können.

Ich hoffe das sich dieser Ansatz erneut diskutieren lässt und hoffe natürlich auf einen Erfolg für den Witcher.

Aber dennoch bis hier schon einmal herzlichen Dank für diese Mühen in diesem (CD) Project.


----------



## Aratirion (15. Mai 2011)

Erstmal Gratulation an die gelungene PR-Aktion mit Triss Merigold und ihrem Auftritt in einem bestimmten Männermagazin! Dazu hätte ich dann noch gleich eine Frage; welche Körpermaße hat Triss Merigold?


----------



## Grizzleysucks (15. Mai 2011)

Wird The Witcher 2 einsteigerfreundlicher als The Witcher (v.a. bezogen auf das Kampfsystem)?


----------



## rex5000 (15. Mai 2011)

sry für Doppelpost:

Ich habe eine Frage: Da ich nach dem Spielen von the Witcher alle bücher der Geralt saga gelesen habe und begeistert war, wollte ich fragen ob sich the witcher 2 an der handlung der Bücher orientiert oder ob das 2. Spiel nur darauf basiert, jedeoch eine neue geschichte erzählt. Ist das Spiel vor oder nach der Handlung der Bücher Angesiedelt?


----------



## Systray (15. Mai 2011)

Gibt es Pläne (ähnlich wie in Mass Effect), dass Entscheidungen in diesem Spiel Auswirkungen auf eventuelle Nachfolger haben werden? Oder wird in kommenden Erweiterungen/Nachfolgern immer eine neue und unabhängige Story erzählt?


----------



## MetundBier (15. Mai 2011)

Also mal ehrlich: Was gabs besseres in Witcher und Fable als einfach mal sich ins Koma zu saufen? Nicht das ich es tun würde, aber dennoch es hat mir schon das ein oder andre mal ein Lächeln auf's Gesicht gezaubert - meine Frage also: Darf man sich - neben Boxen, Pokern usw. - wieder so richtig austoben ind er Spielwelt (bezogen auf trinken, den besuch in bordells und dem genuß des lebens)?


----------



## MandaloreMick (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es mehr Bezug zur Story der Bücher geben? WIrd die Zeit Ende des letzten Buches bis zum Anfang Teil 1 endlich offenbart? Werden Ciri oder Yennefer auftauchen?


----------



## LordSaddler (15. Mai 2011)

Jerral schrieb:


> Wieviele Schwierigkeitsgrade wird es in the Witcher 2 geben und wie wirken sich diese aus(Monster machen mehr Schaden, Geralt macht weniger Schaden,...)?


*Leicht*: Gegner machen weniger Schaden, Geralt mehr. Kämpfe: Schwert reicht meistens.

*Mittel*: Stufen der Gegner normal, Spiel im Gleichgewicht. Kämpfe: Meistens reicht Schwert + Magie.

*Schwer*: Gegner machen mehr Schaden, Gegenstände schwerer zu erhalten. Kämpfe: Viele benötigen Schwert + Magie + Alchemie.

*Hardcore*: Gegner machen besonders hohen Schaden. Gespeicherte Spiele können nicht mehr geladen werden, wenn Geralt einmal gestorben ist. (Keine Ahnung, was das genau heißt.)


----------



## lulalippe (15. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das Inventar von The Witcher 2 aufgebaut.
Das Inventar vom ersten Teil war ja doch recht umständlich...


----------



## Baldur099 (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es dieses mal mehr Ausrüstungsgegenstände geben? Und kann man gefundenes Equipment verbessern( Sockel, Legierungen etc.)?


----------



## Valandrion (15. Mai 2011)

meine Frage ist:
Inwiefern war Andrzej Sapkowski an der Entwicklung von The Witcher 2 beteiligt, und ist er mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden?


----------



## sdf-com (15. Mai 2011)

Wird es im Spiel Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten geben, die sich direkt auf die Handlung auswirken? (so ähnlich wie bei Rollenspielen von Bioware z.B. Dragon Age) 
Kann man im Spiel im Verlauf der Story sterben/sich opfern etc.?


----------



## Berling (15. Mai 2011)

Was hat euch dazu bewogen Aktionen wie das Klettern/Springen nur an bestimmten Stellen möglich zu machen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein ziemlicher Einschnitt in die Freiheit und bei einer open World gehören Klettern und Springen einfach zum erforschen der Welt dazu. Wurde diese Schritt auf Grund der Ausrichtung für Konsolen getan oder hatte das andere Gründe?


----------



## Fratista (15. Mai 2011)

Etwas, was mich bedrückt: das Interface.
Die Frage also: Wird CD Projekt wieder planen in kommenden Patches oder vielleicht DLCs Teile des Spiels zu überarbeiten? So wie z.B.: die Sprachausgabe in der Extended Version.

Oder ist CD Projekt vollends zufrieden mit dem Spiel und konzentriert sich eher auf Storyinhalte (was auch nicht falsch wäre)?


----------



## devflash (15. Mai 2011)

1.
Was machen die Entwickler nach der Fertigstellung von The Witcher 2, haben sie Urlaub oder arbeitet man direkt an einem neuen Projekt?
2.
Könnte man sich vorstellen ein RPG mit komplett anderem Setting zu kreieren, ein Scifi Rollenspiel z.B.?
3.
Welche Rollenspiele haben die Entwicklung von The Witcher 2 am meisten beeinflusst?


----------



## KingTB23 (15. Mai 2011)

1.
 Eigentlich selbstverständlich für ein Rollenspiel, aber man kann ja nie wissen. Wird man also frei speichern können?
2.
Gab es Dinge, die ihr aufgrund der Buchvorlage nicht ins Spiel bringen konntet, obwohl ihr es gerne getan hättet?
3.
Soweit ich weiß gab bei der Witcher 2 Entwicklung keine Zusammenarbeit mit Andrzej Sapkowski. Aus welchem Grund geschah dies?


----------



## HenryHeineken (15. Mai 2011)

1.) Hat sich der Autor der Andrzej Sapkowski darüber geäußert, wie ihm The Witcher 2 gefällt? (Falls es ihm schon einmal präsentiert wurde)

2.) (Wie) feiert ihr den Release-Tag?

3.) Das englische und polnische Sprachpaket soll es bei Onlineaktivierung ja zum Download geben, das deutsche hingegen nicht. Viele deutsche Spieler importieren ihre Spiele aus Großbritannien, könntet ihr daher dafür sorgen, dass auch das deutsche Sprachpaket noch zum Download angeboten wird?


----------



## EliasMaverick (15. Mai 2011)

1) Werden die bisher anbieterexklusiven Inhalte später allen zur Verfügung gestellt?

2)Verbessert Ihr die Bedienung für den PC (Menü, Kampfsystem)?

3) Können Spielstände aus dem Vorgängerspiel importiert werden und wenn ja, welche Auswirkungen hat dies?


----------



## BuddyBuddrich (15. Mai 2011)

1.) Hat mehr aus den Büchern den Weg in das Spiel gefunden? (z.B. Yennefer etc.)

2.)Wieviel Stunden Arbeit stecken in dem Spiel?


----------



## Kaeksch (15. Mai 2011)

Hab ihr euch von realen historischen Gegebenheiten (Personen, Mode, Architektur, ...) inspirieren lassen?


----------



## FOR85 (15. Mai 2011)

1.Wird man sich manchmal zwischen verschiedenen Lebschaften entscheiden müssen, oder ist es möglich, in einem Spieldurchlauf, alle einmal "abzuklappern"?

2.Gibt es auch Spielmomente, an denen man andere Charaktere als Gerald steuert (wie Joker bei Mass Effect 2), oder an denen man Fahrzeuge steuert?

3.Kann man irgendwann mal reiten (auf Plötze)?


----------



## Sentence (15. Mai 2011)

1. Erscheint im The Witcher 2 eine größeres Equipment (Wie Hauptwaffen, Rüstungen) als im The Witcher 1 wo das Motto "Weniger ist mehr" war.

2. Inwiefern wurde die Waffenvielfalt gegenüber der in The Witcher 1 geändert?

3. Nach welchen Kriterien wurde die Level Grenze auf 35 gesetzt. War das bewusst so im bezug auf zum Beispiel der Talente?


----------



## Noches (15. Mai 2011)

Bleibt Dierbstahl weiterhin ungestraft?


----------



## Duath (15. Mai 2011)

Was passiert nach The Witcher 2? Wollt ihr auch ein neues (eigenes) RPG-Universum aufmachen?


----------



## Arcane2k (15. Mai 2011)

Hatte der Author der Originalbücher, Einfluss auf die Geschichte?


----------



## MajorCain (15. Mai 2011)

Kommt Berengar wieder vor?


----------



## Lacrima666 (15. Mai 2011)

Ist das Spiel WASD.?....


----------



## Naumburger (15. Mai 2011)

1. Kann man von den NPC's (z. B. Stadtbewohnern, Bauern) evtl. nützliche Gegenstände erhalten?

2. Wurden Eastereggs versteckt?

3. Wie lange dauerte die Entwicklung des Spiels?


4. Trifft man im Verlauf
des Spiels auf andere Hexer?

5. Wurden Gegner,Monster
oder Features während der Entwicklung verworfen, Wenn ja, welche?

6. Könnte sich CD Projekt
vorstellen ein Spiel zu entwickeln, welches sich mit Geralts
Begleitern befasst?


----------



## Zamorra33 (15. Mai 2011)

Gibt es Zusammenhänge zum zweiten Teil und wird es einen dritten geben und in wieweit orientieren sich die Teile an den Büchern?


----------



## glomeh (15. Mai 2011)

ich habe gelesen, dass eine verknüpfung von the witcher2 zu social networks wie facebook möglich ist.
Wird es möglich sein seinen freunden auf facebook automatisch mitteilen zu lassen, dass man wieder mit einer der vielen schönheiten im spiel sich auf eine romantische reise gemacht hat?


----------



## Euthydemos (15. Mai 2011)

1. Könnt Ihr euch vorstellen ein Spiel im The-Witcher-Universum zu schaffen, in dem nicht Geralt, sondern z.B. Triss Merigold oder Ciri die Hauptperson ist? 

2. In The Witcher 2 sollen der 2. und 3. Akt, abhängig von den gewählten Lösungswegen, in völlig unterschiedlichen Gebieten spielen. Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass dadurch Spieler verärgert werden, die die nötige Entscheidung für den Zugang zu  bestimmten Gebieten nicht mit ihrer Rollenspielphilosophie vereinbaren können?

3. Kann man mit den besten aus dem ersten Teil importierten Waffen, ohne große Nachteile gegenüber den neu hinzugekommenen Schwertern, den zweiten Teil durchspielen, evtl. mit Hilfe von Upgrades? (Ich denke da besonders an Aerondight, das Geschenk der Herrin vom See.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2011)

Gab es irgendein Feature welches ihr unbedingt gerne im Spiel gehabt hättet, es aber rausgenommen werden musste, weil es leider nicht funktionierte? Wenn ja, was war das?


----------



## The_Warbird (16. Mai 2011)

Die Spielwelt war ja bereits in The Witcher 1 sehr atmosphärisch aufgebaut. Woher kommt es, dass sie in euren Spielen im Gegensatz zu der Konkurrenz so echt aussieht? Wie lässt ihr euch dazu inspirieren?


----------



## OliverBonn (16. Mai 2011)

Gibt es wirklich nur den einen Anfang? Gegen Ende von W1 traf man doch recht weitreichende Entscheidungen bezüglich seines Verhaltens gegenüber anderen Figuren. Je nach Spielverlauf würde man am Anfang eher Shani als Triss erwarten und die Spielstandimportierenfunktion scheint diesbezüglich auch keinen großen Einfluss zu haben.

mfg
Olli


----------



## Streiter-Innos (16. Mai 2011)

Gibt es irgendwelche PC-Spiele ,die im Allgemeinen das Entwicklerteam inspiriert haben ? Wenn ja, welche wären das?


----------



## NonsensTWF (16. Mai 2011)

Ein fröhliches Servus in die Runde,

auch ich habe eine Frage an das Entwicklerteam CDProjekt: Wird es wie im ersten Teil interessante Quest - Aufgaben geben, die im Kern an bekannte Märchen und Sagen Mitteleuropas angelehnt sind? Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, solch eine Tiefe kennen die Fans des Hexers ja bereits aus den Romanen von Sapkoswki.

MfG

NonsensTWF


----------



## arnesch6 (16. Mai 2011)

Die Frage habt ihr bestimmt schon öfters gehört...
Aber Anfang des Jahres wurde in einer PC Games Preview von The Witcher 2, eine Q&A Runde mit den Entwicklern geführt. Dort tauchte die Frage ebenfalls auf.
Es wurde geantwortet, dass sie sich nicht klar waren wieviele Leute die Karten cool fanden.
Und sie würden es sich noch überlegen.
Deswegen nochmal die Frage:
Wird es wieder Sammelkarten geben ?
( Motivation bei Gesprächen mit dem anderen Geschlecht )


----------



## Zur (16. Mai 2011)

Warum macht ihr nicht ein Gruppenrollenspiel ala Baldursgate im Witcheruniversum?
In Baldursgate konnte man ja auch wichtige Romanfiguren wie Drizzt treffen und durch rumliegende Bücher mehr über die Welt der "Vergessenen Reiche" erfahren. Das müsste doch auch für die Welt des Witchers möglich sein.


----------



## Loox (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn Sie Witcher 2 als einen Kuchen darstellen würden, wie viel A. Sapkowski und sich selber würden Sie reingeben? Wie würde dieser Kuchen schmecken?
Danke!


----------



## smylle (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gestern Abend das letzte Buch der Hexer-Saga beendet und habe noch etliche offene Fragen. Wird mir The Witcher 2 diese beantworten? Im FAQ wird dies ja angedeutet, allerdings habe ich auch immer noch Schwierigkeiten die Geschehnisse von The Witcher 1 in die Saga einzuordnen. Ist es möglich einen chronologischen Zusammenhang zwischen den Büchern und den Spielen herzustellen?


----------



## Mancubus (16. Mai 2011)

Wird der Witcher denn irgendwann mal Papa werden? Ich meine ... bei so vielen Romanzen.....


----------



## Ken-Master (16. Mai 2011)

Inwiefern habt ihr euch Freiheiten gelassen im Spieldesign, gibt es von euch etwas, was nicht in der Buchvorlage vorhanden ist ?

Mfg Ken


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. Mai 2011)

Die Welt in the Witcher 1 (und ich denk mal auch in 2) hat sich echt angefühlt (Rassismus, Gewalt, Sex, Dialoge, Charaktäre) nix überzeichnet oder verweichlicht. Wie bekommt ihr das hin und wie weit hat die Buchvorlage dabei geholfen?


----------



## Wuu (16. Mai 2011)

Als jemand, der the Witcher I nur angespielt hat und nicht ausreichend vom Spiel motiviert wurde, weiter zu machen:
Was kann man hier vom zweiten Teil, bezüglich
- eines Einstiegs in das Spiel
- der Motivation genau diesen Character spielen zu wollen
- des Storyerlebnis ohne den ersten Teil zu kennen
erwarten?


----------



## Eubesion (16. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der Welt aus, gibt es eine schöne Abwechslung von der Umgebung? 
Kommt man an jeden Ort nur einmal, oder läuft man die ganze Zeit im Kreis?
Wurden Maps (Bsp Höhlen) öfters hergenommen, um Programmierzeit zu sparen oder sind alle Level Einzelstücke?


----------



## richigang (16. Mai 2011)

Wird ein bekannter Charakter in Witcher 2 sterben?


----------



## Steppenheld (16. Mai 2011)

Was unterscheidet "The Witcher 2" von anderen Rollenspielen?


----------



## Trollkvinnan (16. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Bugfreiheit aus, wurde die Qualitätssicherung verbessert? Beim ersten Teil konnte ich zweimal nicht weiter spielen, weil wichtige NPCs nicht erschienen sind.


----------



## Hokowidalaken (16. Mai 2011)

Plant ihr vielleicht irgendwann einmal eine Linux-Version/Unterstützung?
MfG


----------



## Ichhier (16. Mai 2011)

Ersteinmal vielen lieben Dank an CDProject für die Fragerunde  

1) Ist ein Nachfolger in Planung?

2) Könnt ihr vielleicht eine kleine Andeutung machen, worum es sich bei eurem anderen Projekt, an dem ihr auch noch arbeitet, handelt? Zumindest eine ganz kleine, damit wir spekulieren können?

3) Den Schwierigkeit "Wahnsinn" habe ich mir schon immer gewünscht, wie seid ihr denn auf die Idee gekommen, soetwas einzubauen?


----------



## wlkyaner (16. Mai 2011)

Also was mich interessiert ;

Wird die Spielzeit von Witcher 2 länger sein als die von Witcher 1? 

Wieviele CPU-Kerne kann Witcher 2 nutzen?

Gibt es viele unterschiedliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände bei Witcher 2?

und wird es  nVIDIA Physix  unterstützen ?

das wars ~

lg


----------



## Vandem (16. Mai 2011)

Zu The Witcher haben ja Vader einen song gestiftet. Habt ihr Ambitionen mit Behemoth(ist eine polnische blackened death metal band) zusammenzuarbeiten, um auch für The Witcher 2 etwas musikalische Werbung zu machen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2011)

Mancubus schrieb:


> Wird der Witcher denn irgendwann mal Papa werden? Ich meine ... bei so vielen Romanzen.....





Spoiler



Das kann nicht passieren, denn diese Hexer



Spoiler



sind unfruchtbar. Können also keine Kinder zeugen.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Einsendungen. Wir werden die interessantesten Fragen an die Entwickler schicken. Wie bereits in der Meldung erwähnt: Jeder, der eine Frage im Kommentarthread zu dieser News hinterlasst hat (Teilnahmeschluss war am 16. Mai 2011 um 15:00 Uhr. ), nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung einer signierten Collector's Edition von The Witcher 2 teil. Wir werden den Gewinner schriftlich benachrichtigen. 

Max Falkenstern
pcgames.de


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Mai 2011)

Es ist soweit: Wir geben den Sieger unseres fantastischen The Witcher 2 Gewinnspiels bekannt. Der Sieger heißt: xNomAnorx. Herzlich Glückwunsch, du bist der neue Besitzer der signierten Collector's Edition. Allen anderen danken wir für die Teilnahme. 

Max Falkenstern
pcgames.de


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Mai 2011)

geil, geil, geil  danke!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> geil, geil, geil    danke!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Stöbern in der Kiste, das ist ein bisschen wie Weihnachten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Mai 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> xNomAnorx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > geil, geil, geil    danke!
> ...


danke   
es hatte doch was gutes das ich die letzten zwei tage nur am arbeiten war, so bin ich nämlich nicht dazu gekommen meine premium edition auszupacken    zurückschicken sollte also kein problem sein.


----------

